# Cub Cadet 2X 24



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

I've had my almost new Cub Cadet for a month + now and had a few chances to use it. I think it will do what I want about as well as any machine could . My drive is plowed by the local plowing contractor who does most all of the roads in our ski town, and does our HOA street and all driveways. I wanted the snow blower to clear the berms left at house end of my drive, where the contractors medium sized rotaries stopped, and also to clean up the sides and corners if possible. They clean anytime there is about 4+ inches of snow, but there are cars in the drive they are limited in what they can do. If it were a lot bigger and heavier, it would do a better job of breaking up compacted berms, but I would not be able to maneuver it anywhere nearly as easily, and I would have a hard time backing into my tight garage space.

The 2 x 24 Cadet has the 208 cc OHV engine, which normally starts on one pull. I tried the electric start once to see that it works, but I haven't had any need for it. Even in the low teens it started with one or two pulls. Despite the relatively small engine, I has plenty of power to do what I'm trying to do. I don't need to go fast, but the engine never slows down, probably because I normally run in one of the lower gears. The trigger steering works very well, allowing me to turn quickly in small spaces. It took a little practice to get used to it, but it works like a dream. The Joystick control on the discharge is big help, because I'm working in a fairly small area, and have to re-direct the blower quite often. 

It does not weigh enough to really drive through frozen berms or the sides of my drive, but even the contractors skid steer mounted blowers struggle with them. I don't know if a tracked machine would do a lot better, but it would not be as maneuverable. The snow banks on either side of my drive are so steep and tall that both of us have trouble blowing over them, especially when we are close to the sides. The contractor brings in a front end loader some times to help with this. I just have to blow the snow to a different area and then do it again. 

The headlight on the Cadet is pretty much useless, because it is located in the dash area, behind the discharge chute. Doesn't matter for me, because I normally clean in the daytime, and I have very bright fixed security lights that light up the driveway if there is any motion out there at night. 

I know it is not as rugged as an Ariens, but it probably won't get more that 10 to 20 hrs of use per year. Hopefully it will last me quite a few years.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a Cub Cadet 824-SWE that does a very good job, a lot of the newer stuff works pretty good these days.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Any frozen berms are going to be a challenge for any machine, regardless of who makes it. Key there is to clear it first thing, and do not wait till it freezes up.

I only have headlights on a couple machines, as the majority of my machines have no light, and I don't need a light anyways. If you are snow blowing near a road which has traffic, I do recommend wearing a vest or belt with the blinking red, battery run LED lights like those worn by bicyclists, so you can be seen.

I have a 24-inch and a 30-inch Cub, and they both work fine.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

My problem with berms is that it is a weekend cabin, so it may get plowed several times before I get a chance to clean up. Not much I can do about that, except use a long handled steel shovel to break it up if I have too. The contractors loader will do it, but they get nervous in the tight areas near the cabin.

I agree about the light, it just bugs me that they install one that is obviously not going to be very useful. I guess if I needed it, I could use the wiring to install an LED light bar in a different location.


----------

